# Rocket Fuel Juice 30ml has landed



## Sir Vape (10/11/14)

*



Rocket Fuel 30ml now available in selected flavours at an awesome price of R220 a bottle. *

First 12 people to order receive a free 10ml 0mg flavour profile sample courtesy of Rocket Fuel with their order.

Go get it: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel

Get your hands on some the new flavours:
Strawberry Fields 
Rocket Blend
Blueberry Hill

Please note stocks are limited on 18mg and imagine that are going to go quick. We didn't realise the huge demand and have had endless emails all week. We would have added more but the order was already on its way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

Wow... R220 for 30ml!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/11/14)

Told ya

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

Well, well done guys.

So basically you made importing it yourself more expensive than buying it locally from Sir Vape.

*slow clap*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

@Sir Vape is there now stock of 30ml 6mg calamity Jane ?


----------



## Sir Vape (10/11/14)

Hey Marzuq there isn't bro. Sorry man. Was a hard decision to make on which ones to bring in as they have 26 flavs. Went according to feedback and sales on last order. We then added 3 new flavs. Look each order we gonna mix up so the next one will change. Guys are more than welcome to email me your preferences and I'll get them in for you.

There are a few Calamity Janes left in 10ml. All 10ml have been reduced to R75. I will get some more Calamity on my next order which will be pretty soon. 

The Blueberry Hill is a killer if your into your bacco's and is 100% NET.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Marzuq there isn't bro. Sorry man. Was a hard decision to make on which ones to bring in as they have 26 flavs. Went according to feedback and sales on last order. We then added 3 new flavs. Look each order we gonna mix up so the next one will change. Guys are more than welcome to email me your preferences and I'll get them in for you.
> 
> There are a few Calamity Janes left in 10ml. All 10ml have been reduced to R75. I will get some more Calamity on my next order which will be pretty soon.
> 
> The Blueberry Hill is a killer if your into your bacco's and is 100% NET.


The 10 ml u have is all 12mg nic if I remember correctly. Maybe u can recommend me something in its place. A mild tobacco with some sweet twist wud be great. But advise me and ill make a choice from there. I'd really like to support your business as you have been receiving really great reviews and I am one of those guys who likes supporting our local boys especially those that go the extra mile for their clients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (10/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well, well done guys.
> 
> So basically you made importing it yourself more expensive than buying it locally from Sir Vape.



@r0gue z0mbie Dude we firmly believe that for us to truly be able to add value to you the SA consumer that is has to be fair for both sides and pledge to you that we will always think of you before we think of the moola. So happy vaping okes dont buy it all tonight okay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

Well I don't expect anyone to work for free, I certainly don't.

But if the profit margin is not right, do what I do, argue with your supplier

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (11/11/14)




----------



## WHITELABEL (11/11/14)

Awesome, stocking up right now. Cats meow is like crack in a bottle!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (11/11/14)

Good one Sir! Look forward to receiving my order tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/11/14)

@Sir Vape! Great pricing on the 30ml.
Pity these juices contain alcohol, otherwise I would have filled up my cart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/11/14)

I know bro. We have some other lines in the pipeline that are 100% free.

The Sir Vape Juice line that we launching at the end of the month contains no alcohol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/11/14)

Thanks bro! That is wonderful news 
Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (12/11/14)

Hi!
just check the descriptions on Rocket blend and Blueberry hill is the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/11/14)

Ooops. Thanks bro. Sorted


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (12/11/14)

i aim to please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/11/14)




----------



## Sir Vape (20/11/14)

We uploaded some new 30ml stock on Tuesday. Please note that we will most probably only be getting new stock in the new year. We have added a few more 18mg. Stocks are limited. Pile up on stocks for the festive season while they are available.

Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel

Reactions: Like 1


----------

